# TOEFL Vorbereitungskurs irgendwo?



## Gamer090 (20. August 2015)

Hi zusammen

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Vorbereitungskurs für den TOEFL Test, aber auch einen bei dem man auf das Datum geachtet hat, der letzte TOEFL Test findet mitte November statt. Der Vorbereitungskurs sollte also spätestens Ende Oktober oder Anfangs November enden.

Gesucht in ganz BW oder auch in der CH in der Bodenseeregion

Wer sich jetzt fragt von was ich rede, der TOEFL Test ist ein Englisch)Sprachtest der aber nicht nur Englischkenntnisse vorraussetzt, sondern man muss auch etwas überlegen können und logisch denken.  

Vorschläge?


----------



## SimRo (20. August 2015)

Wenn dir Freiburg nicht zu weit ist :https://www.sli.uni-freiburg.de/Englisch/epruef/toefl


----------



## Gamer090 (20. August 2015)

SimRo schrieb:


> Wenn dir Freiburg nicht zu weit ist :https://www.sli.uni-freiburg.de/Englisch/epruef/toefl



Da ich mit dem BW Ticket keine ICE verwenden darf  dauert es über 3h pro Weg aber geht schon und 240€ sind ganz ok werde mich aber mal beim Bahnpreis und dem Kurs genauer informieren. .Danke dir


----------



## Gamer090 (21. August 2015)

Wie gut sind solche Bücher über den TOEFL ?? Es gibt manche mit CD und wenn da nur Beispiele zum hören vorkommen dann kann ich mir gleich Filme auf Englisch ansehen. 
Habe 130 Filme und 20 Staffeln diverser Serien aber bis ich alle durch habe wird noch einiges dauern, besonders bei den Serien 

Mein grösstes Problem im Englisch ist das Reden, das ist eine weile her und eigentlich habe ich das Englisch in Filmen und in MMOs gelernt, nicht in der Schule.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2015)

Am besten mal mit irgendwem auf englisch skypen oder halt mit Freunden nur noch auf englisch reden. Dann geht das fix


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Am besten mal mit irgendwem auf englisch skypen oder halt mit Freunden nur noch auf englisch reden. Dann geht das fix



Gute Idee aber bei den Freunden kann kaum einer gut Englisch  soweit ich weiss


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gute Idee aber bei den Freunden kann kaum einer gut Englisch  soweit ich weiss


Sonst mal in irgendeinem internationalem Forum anmelden. Hat mir zumindest geholfen und bin da auch hin und wieder mal am sprechen (also Skype-Viocechat^^).


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Sonst mal in irgendeinem internationalem Forum anmelden. Hat mir zumindest geholfen und bin da auch hin und wieder mal am sprechen (also Skype-Viocechat^^).



In US Foren bin ich schon registriert, sorry PCGH, aber dieses Forum ist nicht das einzige das ich öfters besuche , und englisch schreiben ist kein Problem genau so wieso Gesprochenes zu 85-90% zu verstehen.  Eher eigene Sätze bilden macht mir manchmal Probleme weil ich es seit Jahren nicht gewohnt bin. 
Als ich aber mal ein Gespräch mit jemanden aus einer US Uni hatte, lief es ganz ok, ich war nur etwas nervös und habe angefangen zu stottern.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2015)

Verstehen geht immer besser als selber sprechen find ich 

Und Bein schreiben kann man über die eigenen Sätze besser nachdenken


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2015)

Stimmt schon aber mir fehlt einfach etwas die Übung bei der Aussprache, habe mich mal für den TOEFl Test registriert und auch noch so ein Übungspaket gekauft, mal sehen ob es sein Geld Wert war.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2015)

Hoffentlich 

Aussprache ist das einzige, was ich früher schon in der schule gut konnte. Zeugnisse waren zwar trotzdem miserabel, aber ich musste immer vorlesen


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2015)

Ich bin 25, früher habe ich in MMOs noch Englisch gesprochen aber seit ich da aufgehört habe vor Jahren spreche ich es nicht mehr so gut und die Schule ist ewigs her.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2015)

Ich bin nicht viel jünger, aber an die Schule kann ich mich noch erinnern ^^


----------



## isnicable (23. September 2015)

hey, welche Seiten nutzt ihr so für den Videochat?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. September 2015)

Ich mach gar kein Videochat, habe das ein oder andere englischsprachige Forum und dann quatsch ich mal nur mit Mikro über Skype.


----------



## isnicable (23. September 2015)

ok, welche Foren kannst du empfehlen ?


----------

